# Can i uber in my 4 door RV?



## Arturo Diaz (Feb 10, 2015)

Was wondering if i can do UBER in my RV?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

....................................................


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Arturo Diaz said:


> Was wondering if i can do UBER in my RV?


Yes, and all the Uber Drivers will appreciate it.

Just start an App service "El Bano". Uber/Lyft Driver needs a break and hits up his "El Bano" App. You drive over and provide your RV restroom service. Charge is $1 + $1 SSF.


----------



## Arturo Diaz (Feb 10, 2015)

here is a picture of my RV hope this helps answer my very serious question
it is missing the pax side mirror but i can just try not to make sudden lane changes.

SideCar let me on it's platform with it so i don't see what the big deal is for Uber so
i can finish paying it off from Santander.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Arturo Diaz said:


> here is a picture of my RV hope this helps answer my very serious question
> it is missing the pax side mirror but i can just try not to make sudden lane changes.
> 
> SideCar let me on it's platform with it so i don't see what the big deal is for Uber so
> i can finish paying it off from Santander.


Lol..5 star ratings all the way


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

As long as you're deregulated and not abide by the city rules, you'll fit in perfectly with uber.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

No, but i think you can cook meth in an RV


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

cook meth, smoke weed, driving on the sidewalk, etc.. as long as uber gets that $1 safety fee, they're happy.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Yes, and all the Uber Drivers will appreciate it.
> 
> Just start an App service "El Bano". Uber/Lyft Driver needs a break and hits up his "El Bano" App. You drive over and provide your RV restroom service. Charge is $1 + $1 SSF.


I'm kinda afraid to ask what a SSF is...


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

http://features.cgsociety.org/newgallerycrits/g64/184264/184264_1340843429_large.jpg


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

You seem to be overestimating the number of doors that thing has...


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Arturo Diaz said:


> here is a picture of my RV hope this helps answer my very serious question
> it is missing the pax side mirror but i can just try not to make sudden lane changes.
> 
> SideCar let me on it's platform with it so i don't see what the big deal is for Uber so
> i can finish paying it off from Santander.


That's what most new Cadillac Escalades look like after 6 months of Uber.


----------

